# 1st Annual Blue&Gray herf,Frederick co. Md



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

General Lees army will be arriving in Monrovia, Frederick co. on 19 aug 06 sometime around 7 pm. Ranking officers are reported to be as follows...

RGD
Pitdog
Hoasup
Clampdown
Also, from the north...
jbresler
jcruz
POWs include...
Anthony
Scott
Bill
We are accepting volunteers for this mission.If you think you have what it takes don't hesitate to sign up. Baltimore Bros, it aint far!


Thank you for your consideration in this matter...68TriShield


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

What if my heart is with the blue, but by location I am a grey? :r 

I cant wait.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Why does it have to be on the weekend of Shack HERF ... why? why?


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

You're in direct confrontation with Lt. Rich herf!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

clampdown said:


> What if my heart is with the blue, but by location I am a grey? :r
> 
> I cant wait.


Hmmmmm - well we could just tie you to the hitching post and tar and feather - but I think worse would be to stick a nice Partagas 8-9-8 V in your mouth and not light it - 

Ron


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

perhaps with the heat of the sun, the cigar will light. Im on for the challenge.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

CobraSkip said:


> You're in direct confrontation with Lt. Rich herf!


Fla and Md...direct


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Hope you're prepared to show off that GS Dave... :z


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

PitDog said:


> Hope you're prepared to show off that GS Dave... :z


Show off hell! I'll make sure theres gas in it if someone wants to take her for a spin...zoom zoom


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Show off hell! I'll make sure theres gas in it if someone wants to take her for a spin...zoom zoom


 don't be loaning out my car :r 
:hn regret to inform you Dave that I will not be in attendance for your CH, as I will be down Miami way at HERF LT, but I did give your number to a friend who is in DC area this weekend to attend as my proxy. 
Happy HERF'n 

:sl see ya buddy


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> don't be loaning out my car :r
> :hn regret to inform you Dave that I will not be in attendance for your CH, as I will be down Miami way at HERF LT, but I did give your number to a friend who is in DC area this weekend to attend as my proxy.
> Happy HERF'n
> 
> :sl see ya buddy


since you moved away, you cant drive it anymore:tg


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> since you moved away, you cant drive it anymore:tg


the weather is better down here, so I'll hold it for you down here :bn


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

Counting the days...


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Last night I won 2 tickets to the Dylan show in Frederick. Damn. I will try to make it afterwards.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Bump -  


Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Good Luck And Have Fun
Got Bbq Sauce?


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll offer up Hoa's car for a spin since he's driving. Don't let the initial screaming and carrying on deter you from running the ol' M3 through its paces. He'll calm down after I shove a Beast in his yap.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I think Hoa might have better brakes


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

well whats the out come? who won? rebs or yanks?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Yanks by a long shot....


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

pics now posted for Lt HERF in Personal Gorilla Galleries under snkbyt
http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/show...user/4161/sl/s


----------

